# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Online enquete Pfeiffer wordt CVS?

## tonnyvanvlastuin

Lieve Forumleden,

Voor school moet ik een profielwerkstuk maken en ik doe dat over de vraag of ziekte van Pfeiffer Cronisch Vermoeidheidssyndroom (CVS) kan worden? 
Hiervoor doe ik ook een enquete: zouden jullie mij willen helpen: http://enquete.researchtool.eu/start/zvpencvs/7656
Dankjewel! 5 à 10 minuutjes en anoniem..

Groetjes Tonny

----------

